# Browning BDM



## str8shtr (Dec 23, 2014)

Just came across a Browning BDM. Looks to be in very good condition, blued finish. Made in '94. Could use a light cleaning though. Barrel looks good. I don't think there's been too many rounds through it. Comes with 3 15-round mags. Very little wear on the finish. Dealer is asking for $550. Do you think this is a fair price? Tried to look up the values but could not find anything relative. What are they going for? Anyone have direct experience with this pistol?


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

BDM was an upgraded HiPower when Browning knew they had to make changes to keep selling with the (then) current offerings of other manufacturers, but they really couldn't figure out anything that the HiPower needed improvement on. It didn't last long in their catalog if I recall.


----------



## str8shtr (Dec 23, 2014)

Is there any place I can look up the book value for free? Dealer wants $550. I just want to know if that is high, low or somewhere in between.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Seems a little high but I don't follow BDM prices. You could watch a bunch of GunBroker auctions and get a feel for the average sale price or go to the library and look up the Gun Trader's Blue Book. My LGS has a copy that they let us peruse through, so maybe try _another_ gun shop and see if they have it.


----------



## nashlm (Jul 26, 2014)

$550 would be a good price. The came with one 15 round mag. With the Brady act they stopped making them and went to 10 round mags. When you can find 15 round the run $100-150.
I paid $540 for mine brand new with one mag in 1995. Check out Wikipedia for full history on the gun. Being 1/4 inch narrower then Hi Power or 1911 they are great for CC especially in shoulder rig.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think that is high too. I've seen them for less.

I came so close to buying one of these in the 1990s


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I got a all nickel one new for $385 in 1988, still have it. I would think $550 to be high in 2014 or now in 2018. I have not looked at the market.

I just looked and $550 would be a good price today!


----------

